# Would You Want To Know If Someone Saw Your Content On Another Website?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If someone went on another forum or website and found a photo or video of you/a screenshot of something you had posted, would you want to know about it, or would it cause more anxiety for you and make your problems worse? What if they were saying mean or horrible things about you?

This is the type of situation I meant:
Members' Photos And Videos Are Being Stolen And Posted Elsewhere To Mock And Shame


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no, don't care. i know everything i post is essentially public.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sort of yes, and sort of no. I avoid searching for myself too much online for just this reason; most of the very few references I find are mockery.  I recently came across a personal FA post I'd made on Reddit, linked on one of those "chan" boards. Fortunately the worst thing that happened was a guy said I was too old for him...no surprise there. That was a lot more positive than any notice I got from FA guys on Reddit itself.

Oh, plus SAS's resident troll had parodied my account on an incel site, but they locked the thread and banned him before anyone could respond. He got a bunch of my personal details wrong, anyway.

Sometimes there's a benefit to be had in being mostly invisible to everyone.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wouldn't bother me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

i think if youre offering, people should be able to pm you and request a subscription to such warnings.

thats the ideal, perfect world way to do it. im sure its more practical to put it in a private database, then have a setting (off by default!) where you can get notifications by pm. i think this is a less perfect way, more likely to trigger anxiety in some people (speaking for myself, id like to know and id be happy to get a pm about it if it happened. id also be happy to click a setting about such information.)

this makes a few assumptions about how the site runs. when it was a less convoluted language (i am somewhat capable in a few of them) i was capable of editing php. it used to be fairly straightforward. all this assumes that you have an active, capable php coder on board. i get the impression thats so.

i also get the impression that this doesnt happen very often.

i got that impression from the post in question as well, which ive read. i hope im right about that. some people are just scum. though i have to say, if theres anything more "pathetic" than a bunch of people complaining on the internet (not my own impression of this place, but ive read it summed up like that on worse days, and i used to be one of those people-- on other sites. i still like a good b**** session now and again) its a lot worse to go exploiting and mocking people. im not into pity, but i feel a lot more sorry for anybody that has to stoop that low, than i do for anybody here. people here have more class than that. hold your heads high.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Probably so that I can try to get it removed. Can't believe there are people out there who have the time and energy to even do that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think everyone should be aware...better to know now then get surprised in the future when someone randomly notices "you" on some shame site.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

caelle said:


> Probably so that I can try to get it removed.


it is really difficult to get things removed from the internet. often the effort encourages it to spread like wildfire: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect

lately this has changed a bit-- only slightly, just enough to give people some false hopes. its still really difficult (but not strictly impossible) to get things removed from the internet.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

nosystemd said:


> it is really difficult to get things removed from the internet. often the effort encourages it to spread like wildfire: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect
> 
> lately this has changed a bit-- only slightly, just enough to give people some false hopes. its still really difficult (but not strictly impossible) to get things removed from the internet.


I actually considered that. It could potentially make the situation worse and torment you more by trying to get it removed. I'm thinking though that if it's on a forum or something maybe you could contact the admin about it? I don't know. It's a tricky situation. But this is all in theory. I don't post my pics/videos on here or any other forum-type place so I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm good fam.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

caelle said:


> I'm thinking though that if it's on a forum or something maybe you could contact the admin about it?


sure, but thats also tricky. what forum are we talking about that would allow such abuse in the first place, but bring their foot down when you contacted them? its a good question though (yours.)

my philosophy about this is no less ideal than the one that would like to censor a thread like that. in theory, i run a forum (in practice, it gets about one thread per month, on average.) i wouldnt allow that kind of abuse there. that said, i think the real ideal is to help people become immune to such bullying.

in other words, most people should love other people. because if they did, a handful of jerks just being jerks would have no power.

im not a religious person-- im devoutly agnostic. it happens to be the jesus people who talk about "loving your neighbor" the most. historical track records aside, they didnt invent the idea and it exists in every abrahamic religion-- looks to me a lot like it came from egyptian maat worshippers. but if anybody actually made GOOD on that, i find it hard to believe that bullying would be so damaging. the people it hurts the most are people who have reason to believe ******** more than decent people.

a society that truly cared would still have bullies, but with far less power over others.

that sounds a lot more powerful and effective than naive attempts at censorship. im not in favour of doxxing or stalking or any of that. i wouldnt let it happen on my forum-- id sooner shut it down to all new posts. i like the idea of a society that actually cares about people.

but thats incredibly tricky, a lot of people have tried. it mostly comes down to hype. people only care about individuals, and making themselves out to be better people than they really are. i still think theres a lesson here that would help people that are being bullied, but i dont have unlimited faith in society, never have. i have some faith in good ideas, whether people really bother with them or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know but I do pretty much just assume whatever is put online is not secure even if it (ideally) should be. I wouldn't be happy about it if I knew it but on the other hand, I suppose that if I didn't even know about it, I'd have more peace of mind because once such a violation has happened, you can't really undo it anyway.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

As long as if it doesn't come up on Google under my real name, then I don't care. Thankfully, I have never posted pictures of myself on most sites (at least in the last three or fours years).

People already put themselves at risk by posting their pics/media online in the first place. Just stating the fact. Of course, it's rather unfortunate that someone has to go this low in the sense of photo shaming. Then again, it is the Internet.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

NiTech said:


> As long as if it doesn't come up on Google under my real name, then I don't care. Thankfully, I have never posted pictures of myself on most sites (at least in the last three or fours years).
> 
> People already put themselves at risk by posting their pics/media online in the first place. Just stating the fact.


this. you can not-share a lot more easily than you can un-share.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, I'd be interested to know what they say about me.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

hell to the yes


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd like to know for the amusement and curiosity but I honestly don't really care what some basement dweller who has time to repost and mock people from an ANXIETY forum think about me. Let's see some pictures of them lol, I bet these people are perfect specimens themselves.

I'm more insecure and nervous about someone reposting my words or private information about me. That stuff would bother me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

roxslide said:


> I'd like to know for the amusement and curiosity but I honestly don't really care what some basement dweller who has time to repost and mock people from an ANXIETY forum think about me. Let's see some pictures of them lol, I bet these people are perfect specimens themselves.


From what I've seen, most of them consider themselves "subhuman" (their word), plus they frequently complain about the unfairness of being judged on their looks; so yeah, why they get any feeling of superiority from jeering at the appearances of other people is beyond me. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't care one bit.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd be interested to see what they wrote but don't think I'd give a **** really.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*friendly response*

nice selection of questions, seeing counts

1.But i have no care for privacy at all. nothing is clear about what, where, when, how much, type of... hating how GDPR policies per company, what done, in which way... the way this world.. evolves... 100% all reverting right back to caveman state. politicians all remain as an age 4-10 primary school attitude.

WOORRK!!! Nurses... Mummmmmieesz.... peeeeple..... love.... that and that 
munny.... my beloved experience of databases fascinating to me. content is peripheral / trivial... how data is gathered.. HOW! for CHILDREn THIS WORLD Is BASED and biased toward CHILDREn only... 
my T-SQL scripting is artistic, creative & functional synonymously

2. English language is screwed! 
YOU! YOU! You and *yourrr*.. wants, know, do if that AND THAT AND THEM OR THEM AND...

*possessions*..!! thing belong to people THHHEEEIIIIRR PPHHOONES!!!!!!

Him AND HIS....... ShEEE AND HHER.... WEEEEEE & US ALL OURRRR

shakespeare... maybe that messed by our books, plays, drama, stories, scripts? or later have got to this colloquialism. spend all a person's time 99% scoffing "YOU AND YOU AND YOOUURRR... bits & pieces and...."

*THE*!! *IT*!!!! DO YOU WANT??? YOU WANT...???? you do do do you do do do duuou do.. imperative OR Query??????? commands 
OR...????

compose any different sentence/phrase .... OR phase??? without all commonly used scaff... 1. just eliminate one word? YOU. cosmic.

Pluto

precipitation

nominal

potential

frequency

how many people per square mile who utters "YOU" or those who don't utter it.
serif or non-serif? monochrome 120 billion times more fascinating than pretty coloured animated junk. ignoring TV or HTML media.. whole world.

distinct. select. HAVING COUNT("YOU") =0 per sentence.
world sprouting repeated words. distill. Never repeat one word. therefore pure mind

"It's Raining!" i say: "rain" one noun, one verb per sentence. of preferably just one of those. DO YOU??? WHAT?? YOU.. DO????

WORST WAY TO BEGIN ANY SENTENCE: THERE *IS*......
where? SPECIFYYYY!!! When??? Which type? what time? present, past or FUTURE!!! nothing equates to "there". pointing fingers good for teaching when demonstrating examples.

USE LATIN! whole sentence in one word! j'adore √


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Out of curiosity yes I would. But since I don't really post pictures of myself and don't use the same username across forums, I doubt that could ever happen.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

id actually love it if a mod or anybody pmd me the sites these people are using. im not likely to go there but im very curious what sites even allow this.

other than the couple i can think of already.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lol yeah


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd be curious to see.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd be annoyed, so I wouldn't want to know. There is really no possible way anybody could ever say anything that would make me feel bad about myself. The only negative thing anybody could say that could be considered negative towards me would be **** completely made up out of the blue. And if other people wanted to believe that crap, then that's all their own stupidity.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope, don't care at this point. I dealt with a somewhat similar privacy situation last year. Someone contacted me on another site about posts from this site. Main reason I abandoned my old username. Used it on 3 different sites. Now I know better. There are pple with nothing better to do. Regret abandoning the old username though. Had good posts on it.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I wouldn’t mind knowing, but at the same time if there’s nothing I could do about it then why would I want to know about it? Might just cause unnecessary stress for some of us, or cause us to just pity some lame *** that has the time to steal photos and mock them. Nothing better to do than be negative?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Why I am very careful and paranoid of posting anything that reveals my identity online, especially on forums like these. Anything you publicize can be save and use for various nefarious purposes you will never know. Unless you're some of public figure, or you make a living that requires you to publicize your true identity. Like professional and successful bloggers.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

SparklingWater said:


> Nope, don't care at this point. I dealt with a somewhat similar privacy situation last year. Someone contacted me on another site about posts from this site. Main reason I abandoned my old username. Used it on 3 different sites. Now I know better. There are pple with nothing better to do. Regret abandoning the old username though. Had good posts on it.


Why couldn't they just contact you on THIS site about posts on THIS site? People make absolutely no sense. Unless they were banned on here...which obviously would be even more annoying for you.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> Why couldn't they just contact you on THIS site about posts on THIS site? People make absolutely no sense. Unless they were banned on here...which obviously would be even more annoying for you.


I'd made posts on the 18+ forum under the previous username that they referred to when they messaged me. I think they enjoyed the fact that I didn't know who they were. They might have been banned here. I assumed they were active on this forum and didn't want to be banned. But I'll never know. Just playing mind games likely. They didn't have any posts on the site they contacted me on so I assume they made the account just to harrass me. Likely just some pervy guy who wanted to get his kicks when he happened upon my username.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

SparklingWater said:


> I'd made posts on the 18+ forum under the previous username that they referred to when they messaged me. I think they enjoyed the fact that I didn't know who they were. They might have been banned here. I assumed they were active on this forum and didn't want to be banned. But I'll never know. Just playing mind games likely. They didn't have any posts on the site they contacted me on so I assume they made the account just to harrass me. Likely just some pervy guy who wanted to get his kicks when he happened upon my username.


Sounds familiar. That seems to happen a lot on here, unfortunately. It's like if you are female, there is a 80% chance that you will be harassed on here.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind too much - although I haven't posted a pic of myself in a while, so it's not something I really think about. 

For those worried about it, don't post pictures that you've used on social media sites with your name attached. People can do a Google search for sites that contain said photo. You can also host your pics on a site like imgur and then delete it after a few days, which will delete it from all sites that have a reference to it.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*No*

Personally, I wouldn't want to know as I'd imagine it'd all be bad things. I'd rather keep my ignorance on what people think of me (although I have my theories).

The solution to that, however, would simply be *to not upload photos/videos of yourself online*-which is something I recommend to everyone.

Of course, this being the era of information, everyone thinks it's OK to put up their info online because Facebook lets them, Snappychats let them, and all the Tweeters, etc.

Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. :roll

P.S. - The best thing obviously is to only put up photos you wouldn't otherwise show in a professional setting. Although, I question the standard for that even today.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I rarely post photos of myself, but if they did happen to get reposted I don't really see what would happen other than some annoying trolling and waste of time. Pathetic.. 
(Though, naturally, I wouldn't want people I know irl or could get to know linking me back to a SA forum, unless they were another user or something..That's quite a vulnerable position to be in. :?)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

lol yes


----------

